# 50 MG vs. Curado E7



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Which is better for inshore trout/reds and why?


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Both good reels. I like the 50 cause it's light.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

50 is real nice in hand while fishing all day. But do you want the higher retrieve speed of the E7 or the slightly slower 50mg. Also you have a 200 size spool on the E7 vs a 50 on the MG. I prefer the E7. Newer model, almost as small (not quite) as the 50mg, more line capacity and cheaper (I draw the line at $200). Since my E7 got stolen I wanna try the E5


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

plgorman said:


> Since my E7 got stolen I wanna try the E5


Really hard to go slower once you get used to 7:1.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I wouldn't get the e5 if you throw topwaters and plastics. Also the line capacity on the mg is fine for trout/reds, especially if you have braided line on there.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I love my 50MG, and would love to have another one. However, I am going to try the E7 for a good backup reel. I have thrown it a few times and it felt good. The 50MG with some 20/6 braid will handle any trout or red you throw at it.


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

I have both. IMO the E7 is a much better reel than the 50mg. The E7 is cheaper and is so smooth. From the way the drag allows line out to how smooth the retrieve is. I was a big fan of the 50mg and but bought the E7 not long after they came out. Kept using my 50mg until I had problems with a bearing. I then pulled the E7 out of the box and have never looked back. The 50mg is now my back up reel. I am usually of the opinion, "the more money the better the quality". This definitely changed the way I think. Go with the E7, you will not be disappointed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

I am sending my Mg50's in for the frame upgrade and then selling all but one that will be kept for freshwater. 

The E7s will be my main reels, smooth drag, great casting distance, more line capacity and most of all, the aluminum frame is not "high maintenance" like the Mg frame.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Just picked up an E7 and got to use it for the first time this weekend. I don't have any experience with the 50 but I can say the E7 is by far the best reel I have ever used.

It is smooth and fits perfectly in my hand. It feels perfectly balanced on my TTF Trout Tamer II 7'.

We will see how long it lasts but I think I have found my perfect reel.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

E7 for capacity, speed, price, and cost to maintain/repair. Nothing lasts in our environment...Best to buy the cheaper of the better stuff...Not the most expensive of the best...My .02 pennies.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I have several MGs. After buying the E7s, my MGs are taking a rest. Just a little heavier than the MGs but not enough to bother me. I like the "feel" of the E7. It just seems more stout and sturdier. MGs are still great reels but best all around reel as of today for me its the E7 hands down.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

After landing a 44 inch Bull Red in a outgoing current, I have to say the MG 5x series has proven status for a light reel. I dont need to go out and buy a E7 or any other reel. Just pends on what you ant off the start. Lightest reel and largest pound fish reeled in.. MG %x series wins time after time


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

If I had to choose one for specks I would pick up the 50mg. However, if you think the E7 is smooth, chunk the new Chronarch. You will be surprised at the difference. I haven't bought another Chronarch because I'm gonna hold out till next year and hope Shimaano comes out with a 50 Chronarch. I really love this reel and I thought the Cores I have were great.


----------



## Texas Outfitter (May 5, 2008)

I agree with JimmyS....I have several mg50s and Curado E7s but the new Chronarch D that I bought earlier this week and fished the last two days with is going to be in my hand more than the others, no doubt.....SMOOOOOTH!!!


----------

